# Want to Interview 2 PASSIONATE snowboarders :)



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

A big hello to all you adrenaline junkies out there! 

I am looking to interview TWO people who live & breathe snowboarding. It has to be your PASSION . 

Its just a fun interview, few questions, over email/chat - as you prefer. Nothing serious, we will keep it light and easy. 

PM me or post on this thread if you fit the bill and I will get in touch . We can fix an interview time, or I can just send in some questions on email - I would love to feature true blue snowboarding enthusiasts on my extreme sports encyclopedia. 

If you think you are true blue enuff, let's connect  See you on the other side fellas! 

*QUICK EDIT* - Why I need these interviews . Thanks for the support and sorry I missed the vid be4 . Here goes my lame call to all snowboard enthusiasts - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1wATA2gJY 


Cheers,
Jo


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

simplyjo said:


> A big hello to all you adrenaline junkies out there!
> 
> I am looking to interview TWO people who live & breathe snowboarding. It has to be your PASSION .
> 
> ...


TT and BA.
My work here is done


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

ETM said:


> TT and BA.
> My work here is done


:question::question:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Neni & I definitely fit the bill


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Neni & I definitely fit the bill


Yippeee.. M gonna drop you a PM


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SJ/op...u at the beach :shipwrecked:

you should post a video and a survey...as the rulez note....and see where it goes.... bwahahahahaa


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What does snowboarding get in return? you internet


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> TT and BA.
> My work here is done


Lol, now that sure would make for an interesting interview :laugh:




simplyjo said:


> :question::question:


abbreviations of usernamed of two charismatic members. Stay around and you soon find out


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ETM said:


> TT and BA.
> My work here is done


Timmy's last interview was pretty solid. Might be time for a new one on snowboarding instead of surfing...:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJdF8DJ70Dc







:hairy:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Timmy's last interview was pretty solid. Might be time for a new one on snowboarding instead of surfing...:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJdF8DJ70Dc
> 
> 
> ...


lol I dont even need to click the link to know which vid that is.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ETM said:


> lol I dont even need to click the link to know which vid that is.


Haha but of course! I tried to embed it so the picture would show up and be able to be played right on SBF, but couldn't figure out how to do it correctly.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

neni said:


> abbreviations of usernamed of two charismatic members. Stay around and you soon find out


Yeah I figured that much - I was hoping to find out the full usernames hehe. Well, I am sticking around for sure  Can't wait to find out !


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely TT and BA, but they have to be done at the same time in the same room. With all sorts of cool weapons on the wall like the scene in Crouching Tiger.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Definitely TT and BA, but they have to be done at the same time in the same room. With all sorts of cool weapons on the wall like the scene in Crouching Tiger.


I'd pay to see that!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

simplyjo said:


> ….I was hoping to find out the full usernames hehe.


That would be Mr. "TimmyTard" and the "Burton Avenger!!"



simplyjo said:


> …..Well, I am sticking around for sure  *Can't wait to find out !*



:laugh: *U 'n' Me Both Bruddah!!!!!*


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> That would be Mr. "TimmyTard" and the "Burton Avenger!!"


Ahhhh now THAT didnt take too long to find out  hehe. 

M gonna drop them a PM - *Fingers Crossed* 

BTW, I am looking at some of the posts in the forum - there are LOT of passionate boarders - I would like to know your story guys, dont be shy - you dont have to be the BEST of the BEST to be interviewed - its just a "no fluff" fun, short interview = 10 mins tops  Let's connect and I just wanna know your stories - I am guessing I am gonna be interviewing more that 2 peeps but this board is so damn cool! 

Thx guys!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

simplyjo said:


> Ahhhh now THAT didnt take too long to find out  hehe.
> 
> M gonna drop them a PM - *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> Thx guys!


....wear a cup!!!! :eyetwitch2:







It just occurred to me,...! If she isn't _actually_ a troll,..? Can I be charged as an accessory to the impending chaos n bloodshed???


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> ....wear a cup!!!! :eyetwitch2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I doubt there will be any chaos or bloodshed.. 
Wait.. this is not Game of thrones is it ? :facepalm1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

simplyjo said:


> Ahhhh now THAT didnt take too long to find out  hehe.
> 
> M gonna drop them a PM - *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> ...


What are you looking to interview people for? Do you write a blog? Is this a school project? Etc.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

simplyjo said:


> Haha I doubt there will be any chaos or bloodshed..
> Wait.. this is not Game of thrones is it ? :facepalm1:


To those 2 guys, it might just be. :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

As Wrath mentioned... the rulez of the forum ask for something in return - uhm, well, not in return but in advance - before members contribute to surveys (or in this case interviews). It's a give and take policy... you want us to help you with your survey/homework/homepage content; we want to know who you are and what's it all about - of course there's a bit of entertainment and voyeurism mixet into it 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What are you looking to interview people for? Do you write a blog? Is this a school project? Etc.


School ? *thanks* * blush*

Okay yeah its an extreme sports encyclopedia (Extremepedia.com) - Its in beta - we will be featuring a different sport this month. This month's extreme sport is *No surprises here*...*Drumroll please* ...Snowboarding 

So, thats the story. 

Not trolling or anything  Just wanna know your stories for the site readers and adrenaline junkies.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

neni said:


> As Wrath mentioned... the rulez of the forum ask for something in return - uhm, well, not in return but in advance - before members contribute to surveys (or in this case interviews). It's a give and take policy... you want us to help you with your survey/homework/homepage content; we want to know who you are and what's it all about - of course there's a bit of entertainment and voyeurism mixet into it
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


Ahhhh sorrrry I missed that. Wait! That looks like fun- Okay , sure, I am on it . Gonna post the video tomorrow and will explain what its all about


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

TT or BA for the face of snowboarding in an extreme sports encyclopedia?

I'm down to watch them fight to the death, but I don't know if I'd want to really read about their lives in relation to snowboarding. Hit up a pro.


And I mean this with no offense towards TT and BA.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> TT or BA for the face of snowboarding in an extreme sports encyclopedia?
> 
> I'm down to watch them fight to the death, but I don't know if I'd want to really read about their lives in relation to snowboarding. Hit up a pro.
> 
> ...


Well for one thing, half of that equation isn't gonna agree to it anyway, imho.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

The Chairman may be a good member to speak too. He works for NeverSummer a Snowboard company out of Colorado could be interesting for the industry side of things. Also BurtonAvenger runs a pretty popular website with some really good gear reviews and articles you may want to check it out The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven

I look forward to seeing your video


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> The Chairman may be a good member to speak too. He works for NeverSummer a Snowboard company out of Colorado could be interesting for the industry side of things. Also BurtonAvenger runs a pretty popular website with some really good gear reviews and articles you may want to check it out The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven
> 
> I look forward to seeing your video


Thanks buddy. Well I just went ahead and made a quick 1 min video explaining what I want - Gonna upload it now and post the link . Nothing fancy - just the basics.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay guys my stupid video is up. Sorry its no fun , I am half asleep already - but I wanted to go by the rules and show mah love . here goes nothing - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1wATA2gJY


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

simplyjo said:


> Ahhhh sorrrry I missed that. Wait! That looks like fun- Okay , sure, I am on it . Gonna post the video tomorrow and will explain what its all about


Fair 'nuff!! 

After you post your intro vid,.. You'll see that our community spirit, passion for the sport and willingness to help is genuine! 

Our initial reaction to your query is because most ppl coming here where their first post is one asking us to "give" them something? Our time, expertise, opinions, etc. They only want to take what they want from us for their benifit and are never heard from again. They are in essence, strangers coming into our home as it were, contributing nothing but expecting _full, generous_ and _enthusiatic_ cooperation from us. In fact,.. They frequently react with disrespect and anger that their unsolicited demands for our time and efforts were not instantly met with open arms. :facepalm1: 

So to your credit, you are already WAY ahead of those ppl since your reaction to our oke: and sarcasm wasn't instant indignation!!! Kudos to you!!  

The few folks who have done as we asked,..? Given us the respect and consideration as our rules state,..? They have received genuine, honest, appreciative cooperation and respect in return!!

Looking forward to seeing your intro vid!!


(....of course including more "Hot Chick" pics wouldn't hurt your chances of enthusiastic help either!!! In fact, TT is likely to insist on them!!!)  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

simplyjo said:


> Okay guys my stupid video is up. Sorry its no fun , I am half asleep already - but I wanted to go by the rules and show mah love . here goes nothing - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1wATA2gJY


I'm curious, is there much interest for snowboarding in India? I work with a few people who are from India (born there, but now live in the US) and none of them are fans of cold weather or cold weather sports.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey intro video is up - though its shitty - its something yea ?

I totally understand and I am sorry to have asked without giving anything first.. I shud've known better - I wasn't looking for free advertising or anything thats why I didnt post the link to my site or any detailed info about the interviews at first - I didnt want to step on any toes. I hope all is good now !

Hot chick pics  sure. why not...for TT.. post interview


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm curious, is there much interest for snowboarding in India? I work with a few people who are from India (born there, but now live in the US) and none of them are fans of cold weather or cold weather sports.


Ah you are right bro - Not many fans of snow here.. let alone winter sports - okay skiing a bit but thats about it. We arent winter lovers and damn winter is coming 

The website, however, is aimed at global audience - not specific to India or anything . Our next sport will be Parkour/ free running


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Btw, and I am in no way trying to volunteer her, but I think Neni has potential to being a pretty good interview. 

For one, you get the female perspective which you don't typically get. But you also get someone who literally travels the world for the sport. She has some of the most viewed threads on her exploits. More than one of us try to live our lives through her.

The downside. Her English isn't too good.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Btw, and I am in no way trying to volunteer her, but I think Neni has potential to being a pretty good interview.
> 
> For one, you get the female perspective which you don't typically get. But you also get someone who literally travels the world for the sport. She has some of the most viewed threads on her exploits. More than one of us try to live our lives through her.
> 
> The downside. Her English isn't too good.


Yeah I asked her - I am guessing she miggggght re-consider after my shitty video request --- or back out totally  let's see!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Timmy's last interview was pretty solid. Might be time for a new one on snowboarding instead of surfing...:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJdF8DJ70Dc
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Had never seen this.

LOL


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

deagol said:


> I don't think that is true and I have spent a few hours with her and her hubby. It's wayyyy better than my German, at least.


It was a joke.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> It was a joke.


Ugg, sorry missed that. Hard to catch stuff like that sometimes in writing.. :facepalm1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> LOL
> Had never seen this.
> 
> LOL


I figured everyone had seen it, but I'm happy to be able to introduce at least one person to the greatness of that interview. Haha!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Well for one thing, half of that equation isn't gonna agree to it anyway, imho.


Hahahahahahahahaha:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

simplyjo said:


> Hey intro video is up - though its shitty - its something yea ?
> 
> I totally understand and I am sorry to have asked without giving anything first.. I shud've known better - I wasn't looking for free advertising or anything thats why I didnt post the link to my site or any detailed info about the interviews at first - I didnt want to step on any toes. I hope all is good now !
> 
> Hot chick pics  sure. why not...for TT.. post interview


Well hello there.:hairy:

Now these hot chic pics, are these gonna be of you?

I haven't seen the video yet, so here's hopin'

If so, for sure we can exchange some pics after this is done.:jumping1:

I'm all over that:hairy:


Back in a min


TT


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

That went downhill fast


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

raffertyk2 said:


> That went downhill fast


Yeah, weird, that usually never happens here.....


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Well hello there.:hairy:
> 
> Now these hot chic pics, are these gonna be of you?
> 
> ...


Hey TT - Nice to connect w/t ya. Dropped you a PM yesterday - Lemme know if ya up for it..

Hot chick pix have to be of other chicks ofcourse. Especially after u see the video - sadly i aint that hot so there goes - all cards on the table - still up for an interview


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

So , anyone up for this ??? ))


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Well hello there.:hairy:
> 
> Now these hot chic pics, are these gonna be of you?
> 
> ...


Niles, I got ur PM :jumping1:
but cant respond - your inbox is full :facepalm1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

simplyjo said:


> Niles, I got ur PM :jumping1:
> but cant respond - your inbox is full :facepalm1:


tt's box is often full of :hairy:...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fixed

Little too much of :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

Box fills up quick,


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Fixed
> 
> Little too much of :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> ...


pm sent

another pm sent

and yet another pm

just 1 moar pm

really last 2...pm

and pm


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Fixed
> 
> Little too much of :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> ...


Haha thanks I used email his time - lucky inboxes dont fill up just as quickly! :computer2:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

simplyjo said:


> Haha thanks I used email his time - lucky inboxes dont fill up just as quickly! :computer2:


TT's box is constantly being pounded


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

ETM said:


> TT's box is constantly being pounded


Yeah I get a feeling hes a celebrity here *Sooooo cool* :hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> TT's box is constantly being pounded


Bwa ha ha ha ha .

I feel so used:hairy:


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

simplyjo said:


> Yeah I get a feeling hes a celebrity here *Sooooo cool* :hairy:


Yes, a D -list celebrity hehehe


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Yes, a D -list celebrity hehehe


For sure. He's the one that Kathy Griffin keeps beating to get gigs for.


----------



## simplyjo (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey fellas - I am still looking . Any takers ?


----------

